
Drupy: "Drupal" in Python - jacquesm
http://drupy.net/
======
Confusion
I wonder what they consider to be 'Drupal' about it. Is there a CMS
architecture to copy? A well-thought API specification for plugins? Some
decisive way of templating and configuration that has set a standard for every
new CMS to come?

In other words: wouldn't it be better to try and improve it, instead of making
the same mistakes Joomla, Wordpress and Drupal all made and try for some
_real_ extensibility?

~~~
mahmud
If drupal addons can be dropped into this thing, then yeah, they are drupal.
My first serious web app was a ZenCart install that I deleted, but whose
database I kept and wrapped with some surgical Common Lisp code. Database-
driven software is easy to phase out, and even if the UI is all gone, the
original design remains in the form of data model, API and protocols.

------
almost
If you're looking for a Python CMS you might want to check out <http://django-
cms.com/>

I'm sure it's not for everything but for me it's worked really well. It
handles all the CMS bits in a nice way and you can still write custom Django
bits when you need to.

Seems to be pretty popular with clients so far (out of a sample size of 2 for
me)

------
pxlpshr
dead? <http://gitorious.org/drupy/mainline/commits/master>

~~~
jacquesm
yes, by the looks of it:

[http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=5ba...](http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=5ba75e2f0908310543n7ddcbfdcs87af4c93940a0d02%40mail.gmail.com&forum_name=drupy-
general)

------
markbnine
Drupy? And I thought Drupal was a bad name for a CMS. Can't wait to tell the
boss that we are switching to Drupy. On the plus side, if somebody converts it
back to PHP, they can call it Poopy.

~~~
JshWright
It's a _little_ better if you pronouce it Droo-pie.

------
xtho
Yeah, only that I cannot use it on cheap webspaces which is what programs like
drupal are all about. IIRC it even runs on php4-only sites without access to
htaccess.

~~~
nir
If it works on Google App Engine you can deploy it for free...

------
PhilChristensen
This is interesting, I had an idea to do the same thing years ago. I ended up
just taking a few of the really nice things from Drupal, and making a new
framework around those.

I loved Drupal when I was limited to building sites in PHP. It worked around a
great deal of common problems in PHP, and was well documented with a good
community, etc...

Still, most of the advantages came from having a semi-regulated environment to
use to implement CMS projects in PHP. Once you have a sane language like
Python, it would be a huge waste to do a direct port. The result would be
profoundly unpythonic, and give you no particular benefits because of it.

If you adapt it to make it more pythonic, then you lose the benefit of
familiarity for new users. As it is, it's not really like you'll ever be able
to use existing Drupal modules in a Python reimplementation; even if you
could, it's hard enough keeping modules working across different versions of
Drupal, much less entirely different platforms.

------
albertsun
I don't understand what advantages there are to this. Why not a Python CMS
from the ground up?

------
tvon
I'm having a very hard time imagining a Python developer wanting to do a
straight port of Drupal.

